# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  الهوية الأردنية

## الوسادة

معلومات النظـام 


الرقم / السنة    :     10 / 1958


 اسم النظام   :
بطاقات الهوية الشخصية / صادر بمقتضى المادة الثالثة من قانون الجنسية الاردنية المعدل رقم (21) لسنة 1956.




رقم / تاريخ الجريدة الرسمية   :  1373 / 1958-03-03


رقم الصفحة :    غير مذكور




: صدر بموجب قانون رقم / لعام   :     21 / 1956




رقم الصفحة :   غير مذكور	





مواد النظام

المادة 1- 
يسمى هذا النظام (نظام بطاقات الهوية الشخصية رقم (1) لسنة 1958) ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسميه.

المادة 2-
أ - على كل  مقيم في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية غير حائز على جواز سفر ان يطلب منذ بلوغة سن السادسة عشرة وخلال المدة
التي يعينها وزير الداخلية من تاريخ نشر هذا النظام اعطاؤها بطاقة هوية شخصيه ومن يتخلف عن ذلك من الذكور   يعاقب
بالغرامة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (22) المضافة الى قانون الجنسية رق م(6) لسنة 1954.
ب- يستثنى من هذا النظام جميع افراد الجيش العربي والامن العام والحرس الوطني والدفاع المدني والمسرحين من افراد الجيش
العربي والامن العام وتعتبر شهادات التعيين المعطاة لافراد الجيش العربي والامن العام والدفاع المدني والحرس الوطني
وشهادات المسرحين بمثابة بطاقة الهوية الشخصية وتقوم مقامها.
تعديل

المادة 3- 
تقدم الطلبات وفق النموذج رقم (1) الملحق بهذا النظام الى محافظي ومتصرفي الالويه او القاء مقامين او مديري النواحي
او قواد المناطق او المخافر في البادية بحسب محل اقامة الطالب الدائمة ويرفق بالطلب ثلاث صور شمسية للطالب.

المادة 4-
تشمل بطاقات الهوية البيانات التاليه:-
أ- اسم الطالب وشهرته وجنسيته ومحل ولادته وتاريخها ومكان اقامته ومهنته ومذهبه وأوصافه وصورته الشمسيه.
ب- اسم وكنية ابويه وسنهما ومكان اقامتهما.
ج- اذا كان متزوجا اسم وكنيه الوزجة وجنسيتها الاصلية واسماء ومحل ولادة اولاده الذين يقل عمرهم عن (16) سنه.

المادة 5- 
عند تقديم الطلبات الى الحاكم الاداري عليه ان يحيلها الى سلطات الامن لاجراء التحقيق من صحة البيانات ثم يرسلها مشفوعه
بملاحظاته وشهادة الهيأة الاختيارية الى رئيس قسم الهويات في وزارة الداخلية لتدقيق المعاملة واصدار بطاقة الهوية
موقعة منه ومختومة بخاتم وزارة الداخلية النافر.

المادة 6- 
يشكل وزير الداخلية قسما خاصا في وزارة الداخلية ومن موظفين برواتب مقطوعة حسبما تقتضيه الحاجة تصرف رواتبهم من مادة
مفتوحة ترصد لها مخصصات مفتوحة في موازنة وزارة الداخلية ويعملةن في مركز الوزارة وفي مراكز الادارة في المقاطعات.

المادة 7-
تلصف طوابع واردات على نموذج الطلبت رقم (1) بقيمة (50) فلساً عن اعطاء بطاقة الهوية أو تجديدها أو تعديلها أو اضافة
أي شخص أو اشخاص اليها وتبطل الطوابع من قبل قسم الهويات في وزارة الداخلية عند اصدار البطاقة ولا يكون طالب الهوية
مكلفا بدفع أية رسوم أو طوابع خلاف  الطابع المذكور في ماليه.
تعديل

المادة 8-
يسري مفعول البطاقة لمدة خمسة اعوام تجدد بعدها بموجب طلب رسمي يقدم من صاحب العلاقة بعد تسليم البطاقة القديمة ويجب
ان يشتمل الطلب على كل تعديل جديد في البيانات المقدمة.

المادة 9- 
يكون شكل بطاقة الهوية الشخصية وتصرف بطاقة هوية غلافها ابيض للمواطنين الاردنيين وازرق لغيرهم الى اخرها وفق النموذج
رقم 02) الملحق بهذا النطام.
تعديل

المادة 10-
كل من تقدم بيانات غير صحيحة أو صادق عليها أو عبث في بطاقة هويته باحك او التحريف أو التصحيح يعاقب بالعقوبة المفروضة
في قانون جوازات السفر رقم (5) لسنة 1942.

المادة 11-
لوزير الداخلية ان يصدر تعليمات لتنفيذ احكام هذا النظام.

المادة 12-
يحل هذا النظام محل النظام رقم (1) لسنة 1956 وتعديلاته.
1958/2/23

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

معلومات مهمة حقاً 

يسلمو وسادتنا  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يعطيكِ الف الف عافية هديل ويسلم ديّــــــــاتك ..*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني بعمري ما حاولت اقرأ هيك شي  :Smile:

----------

